# New puppy



## hotsauce090909 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello I am posting this because I just bought my new puppy, she didnt come with papers. Any idea on what kind she is? this is my first pup thanks!! is it a blue fawn?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

She fawn and thats not a 'kind' of pitbull its just a color of pitbull.
She's very cute!


----------



## hotsauce090909 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, i have had a few people tell me that she is cane corso. another told me mastiff staff mix, but i really think based on the pics of other dogs that she is a pure bred pit bull


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

First shes is a damned cute pup and looks like she is a cuddle bug so it doesnt matter what people think...that said heres what i think. He hair is a little long around the ears and it could be jsut some fluffy puppy fur but traditionally pure bred APBT have a sleaker coat even at a young age. His snout is rather short but what puppies isnt as he grows older you will see his different features come out. i.e. size fur length and what not. So at first appearance i would have to say hes not pure bred especially since he didnt come with papers. There are plenty of dogs on here with papers and people still wont give them the credit of pure APBT. I love your dog though and i would love to see pictures as hr grows up.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm I will have to agree with Grizz on this one she does not look pure bred, she's a little too fuzzy for that., but she does definatly look like she has pit bull in her.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i loooovveee the markings on her face!!!!! she is so cute!!! she looks like she could jsut float away she is so fluffy  but yeah when i saw her i didnt think pure bred either, but still she is a looker


----------



## grratch101 (Oct 7, 2008)

Yup, I have to agree that she does not look like a purebred. She is so beautiful though! My personal opinion is that bloodlines are really not that important unless you are a breeder and then, of course, it is important. Anywho, she is fluffy-furred and her snot is short, so my guess is that she is a mastiff/staff mix. If bloodline is really important to you, then you could always get her DNA tested. The places I've seen have charged $160, but I'm not too interested in my puppy's purity. He is my baby regardless. Lol.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have a good background with the cane corso, and def no corso.

Good looking pup, def looks like it could be a masti/staffi, mix.

Sometimes is just so hard to know, mixing dogs of any kind can create many different looks of dogs.

Did u get to see the parents?


----------



## hotsauce090909 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for all the replies no i did not get to see the parents, i just finally got in touch with the people that sold me the pup. they said that the mom was a mastiff and the father was a cane corso. but I think that the father was either cane corso or american staff. those were the only 2 dogs that the mom came into contact with. also she is now 12 weeks and already weighs 20 pounds, vet said she estimates the dog will be around 100 pounds..i will take some updated pics soon.


----------



## hotsauce090909 (Nov 25, 2008)

oh yeah and when i asked them what type of mastiff they said the mom is a pure bred neo mastiff and that they have the papers for her....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Very cute pup...


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

She is a sweetie....and will probably have those wonderful drooling gowls! CUTE!!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

She is real cute. Looks a lot like my boy when he was younger.

6 weeks old


















8 weeks old










12 weeks old










10 months old


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is adorable! As she grows you may see more breed traits to take a better guess at what she might be, but without papers there is no way to just look at a dog and know for sure.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Holysmokes, Coletrain and Hotsauce, y'all pups do look identical, lol, that is awesome! I almost thought they were the same dog until I noticed the white markings that were different, both are extremely cute and I love love love the coloring and markings!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'd be willing to lay money that there's some kind of GSD, Chow or Akita in there. I don't see bull breed at all, at least not at this age. She's too fluffy. It'd be interesting to see if her ears start to prick as she ages. BTW, no, she wouldn't be a blue fawn, because her pigment is black. She'd just be fawn.


----------



## hotsauce090909 (Nov 25, 2008)

what kind is your dog coletrain? and yes i have heard a few say could be a german shepard chow mix...


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

What a cute pup you have I love the markings.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

hotsauce090909 said:


> what kind is your dog coletrain? and yes i have heard a few say could be a german shepard chow mix...


Sugar Ray is a Boxer/Pit with a dash of Akita in him according to the test I had performed at my vet.


----------



## hotsauce090909 (Nov 25, 2008)

nice how much does the test run? i want too know for sure what she is...and the people we got her from are insisting that the mother is a neo mastiff and the father is a cane corso...i dont see it. my girl just called the place we got the pup and taked to someone else that said the dog is half mastiff and the other half is either corso, gs, or american staff...these people are whacked..Lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've heard that the breed ID tests run anywhere from $60 to over $100. I tend to doubt the accuracy of them, though. One website I looked at -- BioPet -- said they felt that 92.5% of the mixed breed population in this country could be covered by the *62* breeds they recognize. (And they don't recognize the APBT or the AmStaff.)

Here's one of my favorite videos on the subject. 

ETA: If it says the video is no longer available, click the link in the title of the vid. It's still there.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cute Pup! It's very hard to tell at that age and without paper's like most have said you just can't say for sure. I would suspect a mix of some sort but here again there is no def answer here. I wish you and your new pup the best of luck!


----------



## hotsauce090909 (Nov 25, 2008)

*some newer pics*

newer pics,


----------

